

Show HN: Random Present Finder - c23gooey

I spent Saturday putting together an MVP: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;randompresentfinder.com<p>It takes a random word from the WordNik API and then searches Amazon with it for anything that isnt a book.<p>Plans for upgrades:
Add price filter;
Add other market places;
Add automatic twitter postings;
Add permalinks to get back to a specific product;<p>Comments and criticisms welcome
======
anthonyskr
First try :

"Thin Dailies, Unscented, Wrapped 120 Count (Pack of 2)

Get a fresh feeling all day, every day with Always Thin Dailies! Always Thin
pantiliners are thin and comfortable, designed to feel like fresh underwear so
you can wear them every day."

I would never thought about that. It works.

------
justintbassett
Cool idea, but I don't think my wife wants an inspissator. As nice as it would
be to make it easier for her to produce large batches of uniform tuberculosis
culture medium four to six times per day, she usually only produces one or two
batches daily.

------
vikramjb
The idea seems novel. But without the filter I am left at the mercy of the
system to guess what is good. Btw what is the default setting ?

~~~
c23gooey
In the WordNik API i am ensuring the word has a dictionary defintion.

Then i am searching Amazon using the "All" category. When the results come
back i am filtering out "books" and "ebooks", and then from whatever is left i
show the first product.

So at the moment its just an open slather.

